# Jacking Up The Outback



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I am in need of swapping out the tires and wheels and cant get enough height with a floor jack on the frame. I was reading through some old posts and someone said they used a bottle jack on the equlizer shackle between the axle's. Can it take the strain? Any opinions? Better ideas?---Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's exactly how the local tire place did mine when I had new tires put on. He does quite a few trailers for the local RV dealer, so I assume he knows what he is doing.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I use a floor jack under the equalizer. Just be sure to put jack stands near the front and rear sping mounts to let it set on while the rimms are off. Make sure you have a solid support for the jack so the equalizer doesn't rock.
Bob


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've almost jacked up the outback a couple of times while backing up!









Walter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use a bottle jack on the equalizer shackle. Works fine.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

With the fifth wheel being the size and weight that it is I use a air operated barn jack which I think is what you are referring to as a bottle jack. It's rated at 5 tons and has a good wide base, i put it under the equalizer and use jack stands front and rear for extra support.

Works great and can be used with a handle as well on the road as required, which so far has never been required! knock on wood!

Steve


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I went with the bottle jack on the shackle option. Now I have my Maxxis 10ply's on 15" Sendel Alluminum rims.SSSSSWWWWWEEEEEEET. Fit with plent room .


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Guys,

I noticed some cracks in the side walls of two of my tires that face the sun most of time while the trailer is in storage, so I was thinking of replacing those two tires before our trip to OC Marlyand on the 4th of July. What exactly is the shackle that you are referring to in these posts? Is it the piece of metal that joins the two leaf springs for each axle?

Thanks a lot,
Where'smycoffee


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

where said:


> Guys,
> 
> I noticed some cracks in the side walls of two of my tires that face the sun most of time while the trailer is in storage, so I was thinking of replacing those two tires before our trip to OC Marlyand on the 4th of July. What exactly is the shackle that you are referring to in these posts? *Is it the piece of metal that joins the two leaf springs for each axle?*
> Thanks a lot,
> Where'smycoffee


Yes


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I noticed some cracks in the side walls of two of my tires that face the sun most of time while the trailer is in storage, so I was thinking of replacing those two tires before our trip to OC Marlyand on the 4th of July. What exactly is the shackle that you are referring to in these posts? *Is it the piece of metal that joins the two leaf springs for each axle?*
> Thanks a lot,
> Where'smycoffee


Yes
[/quote]
Actually, the shackles are the flat plates that connect the springs to the equalizer.
Bob


----------

